# diy giveaway on moonwell



## bestfriendsally (Jun 14, 2021)

if anyone's interested & wants to take a few from me, please comment below & i'll give my dodo-code...


----------



## windfalldodo (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, can I try to visit you? I just saw your post now. I have most diys I think but would love to take a look


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 14, 2021)

windfalldodo said:


> Hi, can I try to visit you? I just saw your post now. I have most diys I think but would love to take a look



sure :3

i'll open the gate :>


dodo-code: J W B N Y


----------



## windfalldodo (Jun 14, 2021)

Coming over soon, just a sec


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 14, 2021)

windfalldodo said:


> Coming over soon, just a sec


okay :>


----------



## windfalldodo (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool island ^^, Haha I never visited anyone before and just realized anyone sees all my clutter. Oh well. Thanks for two new diys!!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 14, 2021)

windfalldodo said:


> Cool island ^^, Haha I never visited anyone before and just realized anyone sees all my clutter. Oh well. Thanks for two new diys!!



thanks ^^
i'm trying my best to make it into a pastal kidcore island



you're welcome :>

which 2 did you take? so i can mark it off in my other thread :>


----------



## windfalldodo (Jun 14, 2021)

Golden casket, Dark rose wreath


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 14, 2021)

windfalldodo said:


> Golden casket, Dark rose wreath



okay :3

& you're welcome ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 25, 2021)

anyone else want any? :> if so, please let me know :>


----------



## Beanz (Jun 25, 2021)

hi can i come?


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 25, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> hi can i come?



sure :>

i'll open up in a moment :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 28, 2021)

anyone else want any? :> if so, please let me know :>


----------



## smug villager (Jun 28, 2021)

I'd love to visit if it's still open!


----------



## Eguthals (Jun 28, 2021)

Me too! I'd love to visit


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 29, 2021)

tilde~ said:


> I'd love to visit if it's still open!


sure :3 of course it is :>    i'll be open a little bit later... what timezone are you in, so that i can remember...



Eguthals said:


> Me too! I'd love to visit



of course :>   i'll be open a little bit later... what timezone are you in, so that i can remember...


----------



## Eguthals (Jun 29, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> sure :3 of course it is :>    i'll be open a little bit later... what timezone are you in, so that i can remember...
> 
> 
> 
> of course :>   i'll be open a little bit later... what timezone are you in, so that i can remember...


Mountain


----------



## Theblusea (Jun 29, 2021)

Could I come visit too?^^


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 29, 2021)

Theblusea said:


> Could I come visit too?^^


sure :>

i'll open the gate again :>


dodocode is : 02H2S


----------



## Theblusea (Jun 29, 2021)

On my way!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 29, 2021)

Theblusea said:


> On my way!



be sure to bring a umbrella..  it's pouring down


edit at 7:05 pm: which ones did you take? so that i can tick them off on my other thread :>


----------



## Theblusea (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks so much! I took quite a few diys!

Pan flute
Bamboo noodle slide
Light bamboo rug
Underwater flooring
Water flooring


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 29, 2021)

Theblusea said:


> Thanks so much! I took quite a few diys!
> 
> Pan flute
> Bamboo noodle slide
> ...



okay :>


----------



## your local goomy (Jun 29, 2021)

Could I please come down too? Just restarted, so my island's pretty bare


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jun 29, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> Could I please come down too? Just restarted, so my island's pretty bare



sure :3  i'll open up in just a bit :3


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 5, 2021)

anyone else want any? :> if so, please let me know :>


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 13, 2021)

does anyone else want any? i really need some of them gone...


----------



## kaori (Jul 13, 2021)

just restarted my island n am on the search for diys!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 13, 2021)

kaori said:


> just restarted my island n am on the search for diys!



great :>   i'll open the gate :>


dodo-code: BW4V9


----------



## kaori (Jul 13, 2021)

bestfriendsally said:


> great :>   i'll open the gate :>
> 
> 
> dodo-code: BW4V9


on my way! am i allowed to learn diys on ur island? hehe


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 13, 2021)

kaori said:


> on my way! am i allowed to learn diys on ur island? hehe



yes, you are :>


----------

